# Using Interface Builder with VNC : Mouse Click trouble



## ShakespeareGeek (May 31, 2009)

I'm not a Mac guy by trade, so I'm hoping this seemingly simple question has a simple answer.  I've got a Mini hooked up to my television to act as a media center for the fam.  Meanwhile I VNC into it from my Windows laptop and teach myself iPhone development with XCode and Interface Builder.

Here's my problem - every tutorial in Interface Builder says, "Hold down control, and drag a line from this box to that box over there."  And no combination of anything I do seems to let that happen in my VNC window.  I know it works, because if I sit directly at my television with a wired keyboard/mouse combo I can do it fine.  But through the VNC window, it's as if I'm not hitting anything.  I can right-click the mouse and bring up a popup (which I do not fully understand), and I can click and drag one of those little + signs and create a line to another object.  But I cannot "control mouse drag".

I do notice that "control click" overlaps with "right click", but I don't know how universal that rule is.  I didn't see any tutorials saying to right-click in IB, only to control-click.

I'm desperate to either understand what this control mouse event does so I can simulate it, or figure out what keys I need to hit in order to make it happen, because without it I can't meaningfully do development through this VNC window


----------



## tjo (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi ShakespeareGeek,

I'm facing the same problem as you did, using interface builder through vnc from a PC : when I control/click in order to drag a line between 'File's Owner' and a text label in View for instance, I got no line at all.

So, you're my last hope ;-)

did you ever find a workaround for this ?

thanks in advance

Thierry.


----------

